

Please, Make Bitcoin Illegal - mikekij
https://medium.com/p/e0226f270b3e

======
lingben
If a slew of people with zero knowledge of programming, computers, technology,
etc. decided one day to start pontificating incessantly about code,
programming languages, etc. hn would first sneer at them and then rightly
ignore them.

But if people with zero knowledge of economics or finance write a torrent of
vapid and completely ignorant articles about currency, bitcoin, macro-
economics and their intersection hn seems to just lap it up.

I'm really tired of this. I do get that the bitcoin protocol has some
interesting aspects. But can we please ignore the total waste of space, time
and pixels that is every single article about the bitcoin currency?

------
Woben
It's articles like this (and the ferver on reddit) that has driven me away
from bitcoin. The only way for people to make money with bitcoin is if people
buy more bitcoin. /that/ is the ponzi scheme.

Ontop of all of it. What a stupid article.

~~~
a3voices
> The only way for people to make money with bitcoin is if people buy more
> bitcoin.

How is that any different than gold? Are you against that too?

~~~
Woben
> How is that any different than gold?

Gold has actual use outside of being a currency which is one of the reasons
it's valuable. (and before the inevitable "OMG FIAT CURRENCY HAS NO VALUE
EITHER" It has the weight of governments behind it. Like it or not they make
it valuable.)

I also think gold is a terrible idea for a currency, or a terrible idea for
backing a currency - Get that out of the way as well.

